# How do you get rid of limescale easily?



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Normally I just wipe the sides of the glass hard, but this isn't that effective. Also my viv is planted, what is the best way to clean the limescale off, such as something i can spray on n wipe off that isn't harmful to a crestie.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

White vinegar is good for getting rid of limescale, just put a small bit on some blue paper, or news paper and polish the glass with it. I wouldn't think it would harm your crestie, I'll check with the o/h later...: victory:

Jay


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Or a hand held steam cleaner...no chemicals needed and great at cleaning everything else aswell


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Pendragon said:


> White vinegar is good for getting rid of limescale, just put a small bit on some blue paper, or news paper and polish the glass with it. I wouldn't think it would harm your crestie, I'll check with the o/h later...: victory:
> 
> Jay


This.

I use vinegar on my fish tanks to no ill effect.... just take a damp clean cloth and wipe it afterwards just to be safe.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Lemon juice. It has natural acid, and it'll smell nice! Safe in case your creator licks it too!!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i use lemon juice just slice a lemon in half and rub works best in my experience


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh cool, il try those then, cheap as well  cheers


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Lil_nightmare said:


> Or a hand held steam cleaner...no chemicals needed and great at cleaning everything else aswell


yer I agree !!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, lemon or vinegar, whatever's closest to hand. Both about the same in terms of effectiveness.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Is malt vinegar ok or does it have to be White?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Or you could move to South Wales as we dont have limescale in our water lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

WEll I am moving to north Wales, is it the same up there?


----------

